# Empty council flats available London!!



## squiffysquatty (Jan 9, 2012)

Hey guys,

Noticed some sitexed flats in a big estate in Woolwich. Looks like there are removal vans there regularly as well so people are moving out all the time. There is a collection of like four large blocks or so. There are some parts where 3 or so flats in a row are sitexd.

I hear it is due to be demolished, noone knows when but you know what the council are like, it will probably take years and they stil have to move a lot of normal residents.

My friend has had a nosy around one or two (its the old silver sitex, unscrews incredibly easy), will prob need a bit of work but not too much hassle if you're capable with your DIY.

Look up Connaught Road or Brookhill Road, London, Woolwich SE18

Me thinks a squat community start up would be cool cool stuff.


----------



## London Ben (Jan 9, 2012)

would love to help set up a squat. I'm only free after June though. Saving up for a bigger project in the far east.


----------



## squiffysquatty (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm actually ok for a space, I just wanted to let fellow squatters know that it is available and could be a potential new squat community


----------

